# Il terzo bambino più alto della classe



## bearded

Buongiorno
Fino a non molto tempo fa, si diceva ''Il bambino Luca è il terzo per altezza nella sua classe'', oppure ''siamo la settima potenza al mondo per importanza''. Oggi si dice dappertutto (ma soprattutto sui/nei media) ''Luca è il terzo bambino più alto nella sua classe'', e ''siamo la settima potenza più importante al mondo''. 
Quest'uso '' poco corretto ''  del superlativo relativo, dopo un numerale ordinale, secondo Voi rappresenta un anglicismo - come penso io - oppure un fenomeno di naturale evoluzione della nostra lingua ? Purtroppo nel Forum ''solo italiano'' non posso citare le espressioni inglesi corrispondenti.
Grazie in anticipo dei Vostri pareri.


----------



## giginho

Ciao BM!

Scusami, ma non capisco cosa stai chiedendo, mi spieghi meglio?

Grazie!


----------



## bearded

giginho said:


> Ciao BM!
> 
> Scusami, ma non capisco cosa stai chiedendo, mi spieghi meglio?
> 
> Grazie!


Ciao
Sto chiedendo se dire
'' è il terzo bambino più alto nella sua classe''
invece del normale
'' per altezza il bambino è il terzo nella sua classe''
rappresenta o meno un calco dall'Inglese oppure se è una forma evolutasi indipendentemente in Italiano. Secondo me è un anglicismo/inglesismo (uno dei tanti), ma attendo altri pareri.

Altri esempi dai media:
è il quarto Paese più industrializzato in Europa (anziché il quarto per grado di industrializzazione)
è il secondo atleta più veloce al mondo (anziché il secondo al mondo per velocità)
ecc.ecc.
Spero che adesso la mia domanda sia più chiara, anche se pensavo di essermi espresso chiaramente anche all'inizio.


----------



## giginho

Sì, ora mi è chiaro.

Sinceramente la forma "è il terzo bambino più alto nella sua classe" mi suona naturale e corretta, mentre l'altra, che tu indichi come corretta, la sento macchinosa. Ovviamente è solo il mio parere!


----------



## bearded

Allora per te ''il terzo più alto'' è buon Italiano !?


----------



## giginho

Si, il terzo bambino più alto lo sento come corretto.


----------



## francisgranada

bearded man said:


> ...  superlativo relativo, dopo un numerale ordinale, secondo Voi rappresenta un anglicismo ...


Secondo me no, visto che tali espressioni si usano e sono corrette/naturali anche in altre lingue (p.e. slave, ungherese ...).


----------



## Odysseus54

La penso come Bearded Man.  Penso a espressioni simili ( 'in matematica era il primo/secondo della classe' ) dove si usa un complemento di limitazione, e credo che se dovessi dire la stessa cosa che Giginho dice con 'e' il terzo bambino piu' alto della classe', direi probabilmente 'in altezza, e' il terzo della classe'.

Il fatto che altre lingue europee utilizzino la stessa costruzione dell'inglese non prova ne' che la costruzione sia la piu' felice in italiano, ne' che il prestito, se c'e' stato, non sia dall'inglese, che oggi ha un'influenza molto piu' forte sull'italiano di qualsiasi lingua slava o dell'ungherese.


----------



## giginho

Ognuno ha le sue opinioni, ovviamente, ma qui diamo per assodato che la frase "e' il terzo bambino piu' alto della classe" sia nata recentemente per un calco da qualche lingua straniera. Di questo, tuttavia, non ho visto nessuna prova.


----------



## Odysseus54

Se noti, ho scritto '_il prestito, se c'e' stato.._'


Per quanto mi riguarda, su queste cose non si dovrebbe fare il processo indiziario.  Bisognerebbe fare una ricerca testuale per vedere le ricorrenze di questa costruzione e delle costruzioni concorrenti nella letteratura e nel linguaggio parlato ( laddove esista una documentazione disponibile ) , a coprire diciamo gli ultimi 50 anni.

Bisogna chiedere all'ONU se ce lo finanziano, e ci sistemiamo per un paio d'anni 

Ma poi, anche se di calco si trattasse, _che differenza fa_ ? ( anche questo probabilmente e' un calco..)


----------



## bearded

giginho said:


> Ognuno ha le sue opinioni, ovviamente, ma qui diamo per assodato che la frase "e' il terzo bambino piu' alto della classe" sia nata recentemente per un calco da qualche lingua straniera. Di questo, tuttavia, non ho visto nessuna prova.


Io risalgo a epoche in cui l'influenza dell' Inglese sull'Italiano era scarsissima, e se io avessi mai detto a casa o a scuola ''quella è la seconda montagna più alta delle Alpi'', mi avrebbero guardato come un marziano (e simili espressioni al mio orecchio 'antico' suonano ancora strane).  Da quando l'Inglese ha invaso le nostre vite, invece, questi modi di esprimersi sono diventati normali - specie per i più giovani.  Non sarà una prova, ma secondo me non è una coincidenza.
Tuttavia, siccome le lingue si evolvono, qualcuno sa dirmi quando e perché questi 'giri di frase' hanno avuto origine, se non si tratta di calchi dall'Inglese?


----------



## giginho

Scusa Ody, errore mio, intendevo dire che l'OP lo da per assodato ma me lo sono mangiato nel mio post qui sopra.

Per tutto il resto ti meriti un super quotone!


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao a tutti!
Sono più che d'accordo con Ody su tutto quanto ha scritto.
Penso che questo sia il classico uso sbagliato dei termini di paragone.
Credo che si sia formata solo per nostra evoluzione linguistica, sempreché sia effettivamente accettata dalla grammatica.
Se poi, data la costruzione similare in altre lingue, diventa allora un uso idiomatico anche dell'italiano non so dire, ma di sicuro userei altre forme, soprattutto formalmente.


----------



## bearded

Ho apprezzato la risposta di Odysseus al #8, ma non la sua osservazione finale al #10  >  ma poi, anche se di calco si trattasse, che differenza fa? <  Con tutto il rispetto, è come se mi avesse detto ''che tte frega?''.  Dato che il Forum serve per dibattere questioni linguistiche, i quesiti che ho posto sono puramente linguistici:  I modi di espressione citati sono corretti in Italiano? Nascono puramente dalla lingua italiana? Sono invece calchi dall'Inglese?  Ci sono indizi/prove/trattazioni/regole al riguardo ?
Grazie a tutti.


----------



## stella_maris_74

In realtà scoprire "quando e perché questi 'giri di frase' hanno avuto origine" è una domanda che esula alquanto dagli obiettivi (e dalle capacità) di Solo Italiano, in quanto domanda di ricerca 

Se credi, puoi provare a parlarne nel forum  *Etymology and History of Languages*


----------



## Odysseus54

bearded man said:


> Ho apprezzato la risposta di Odysseus al #8, ma non la sua osservazione finale al #10  >  ma poi, anche se di calco si trattasse, che differenza fa? <  Con tutto il rispetto, è come se mi avesse detto ''che tte frega?''.  Dato che il Forum serve per dibattere questioni linguistiche, i quesiti che ho posto sono puramente linguistici:  I modi di espressione citati sono corretti in Italiano? Nascono puramente dalla lingua italiana? Sono invece calchi dall'Inglese?  Ci sono indizi/prove/trattazioni/regole al riguardo ?
> Grazie a tutti.



Mi spiace di averti irritato.  Non ne avevo l'intenzione.  Il mio 'che differenza fa' non si riferiva certo alla liceita' della domanda, ma alla comprensibilita' della costruzione, e quindi al fatto che, data la sua popolarita' e la sua precisione espressiva, se non e' gia' stata 'sdoganata' ufficialmente, secondo me lo sara' sicuramente in un futuro prossimo, come tutte le altre parole o espressioni che, per un motivo o per l'altro, abbiamo mutuato da altre lingue.

Per curiosita', ho fatto una ricerchina usando l' espressione 'il terzo piu'..' con vari aggettivi ( giovane, grande, ricco, potente ecc ).  Ho trovato un utilizzo molto vasto di questa costruzione, ma solo in testi giornalistici o simili degli ultimi dieci anni.  Il che e' un forte indizio di una probabile introduzione recente.  E, se si tratta di calco, anch'io scommetterei che si tratta di calco dall'inglese, che oggi e' la lingua franca di tutte le occupazioni intellettuali.


----------



## bearded

@ Odysseus
No, non sono irritato, anzi ti ringrazio delle tue ulteriori spiegazioni ed informazioni.


----------



## Dinin

Ciao , in realtà l'italiano tende a essere molto preciso , infatti ha un'infinità di modi per esprimere un certo concetto , però quando si parla velocemente ad esempio , si deve cercare un modo per dire piu cose nella maniera piu rapida e comprensibile possibile. Detto questo , andando ad orecchio , la forma piu classica , suona troppo costruita e quindi si tende ad usare una forma piu rapida.


----------



## bubu7

Il problema della liceità e origine dell'espressione mi sembra molto interessante.

Per avere indicazioni e notizie il più possibile attendibili ho sottoposto il quesito all'Accademia della Crusca.

Mi impegno a tenervi aggiornati su eventuali risposte dell'Accademia.


----------



## bubu7

L'opinione degli esperti nella sezione _Lingua italiana - Domande e Risposte_ del sito Treccani:



> *D:* Frasi come: "Il secondo monte più alto del mondo", in cui "più alto" significa'per altezza', sono oggi molto diffuse. Da una ricerca con Google Libri (cercando la frase "il secondo monte") risultano attestazioni anche in opere dell'inizio del secolo scorso. Vorrei avere notizie sull'origine della costruzione e se si può considerare oggi completamente accettabile. La perplessità deriva dall'inserimento, all'interno di un superlativo relativo, di un aggettivo numerale ordinale che sembrerebbe modificarne la funzione di superlativo.
> 
> *R:* Poiché con il superlativo relativo «si attribuisce il massimo grado a una proprietà all’interno di un insieme qualificato dal secondo termine di paragone» (_Enciclopedia dell'italiano_ Treccani), a rigor di logica la qualificazione di _secondo_ attribuita al nome di cui si celebra la primazia dentro all'insieme “mondo” è incongrua o, comunque, inficia la portata elativa del costrutto.
> 
> Ciò detto, a causa della trasparenza semantica, usi pur anomali come quello segnalato, più tipici della lingua colloquiale, specialmente parlata, che di quella scritta, sono accettabili nel registro informale.


----------



## bearded

@ bubu7
Grazie a te abbiamo finalmente una risposta autorevole. Ti sono riconoscente. Peccato che tu non abbia chiesto anche se, a parere degli stessi linguisti, l'introduzione di questo 'giro di frase' sia dovuto all'influenza dell'Inglese - fatto per me quanto mai probabile.


----------



## bubu7

bearded man said:


> Peccato che tu non abbia chiesto anche se, a parere degli stessi linguisti, l'introduzione di questo 'giro di frase' sia dovuto all'influenza dell'Inglese - fatto per me quanto mai probabile.



Caro *bearded man* non si è trattato di una dimenticanza. 
Il fatto è che prima di inviare il quesito alla Treccani avevo effettuato una ricerca in rete e, come puoi leggere nella domanda che ho infine effettuato, ho trovato attestazioni della locuzione dall’inizio del ‘900.
Poiché l’influenza massiccia dell’inglese si evidenzia dalla seconda metà del secolo scorso mi sembra improbabile che la locuzione sia un calco dall’inglese o, almeno, non possiamo considerarla appartenente a quell’insieme d’influenze conseguente al predominio tecnologico e culturale della cultura anglosassone.


----------



## PaolaM.88

Buongiorno a tutti, 
mi sono iscritta al, forum perché mi sono imbattuta per caso in questa discussione e l'ho trovata interessantissima in quanto ha per oggetto proprio l'argomento della mia tesi di laurea specialistica: il costrutto di cui parlate viene definito "*superlativo relativo ordinale*" o "*superlativo relativo all'inglese*", è stato segnalato da alcuni linguisti italiani (tra cui Berruto,il mio relatore, e Renzi) e classificato come calco sintattico dall'inglese in una tesi di dottorato molto bella sugli anglismi sintattici (Grasso 2007, disponibile online). Se a qualcuno interessa, tra poco avrò pronta un'intera tesi sull'argomento, che comprende una ricerca sui corpora online dell'italiano scritto e parlato ed un questionario sottoposto ai parlanti. 
A presto 
Paola.


----------



## bubu7

Benvenuta* PaolaM.88*. 

Grazie delle preziose informazioni.

Potresti fornirci qualche indicazione sul contesto sociolinguistico in cui è avvenuto il calco? Come segnalavo in un mio precedente intervento ho trovato attestazioni in rete dagl'inizi del '900 quando l'inglese non rappresentava come oggi una lingua così importante per l'introduzione degli xenismi in italiano.


----------



## PaolaM.88

Vi scrivo sotto forma di elenco, per essere chiara e sintetica, le prime osservazioni che ho potuto evincere dall'analisi delle fonti normative e dallo spoglio dei corpora di italiano scritto e parlato, perché in questo momento sto ancora analizzando le risposte ottenute dai questionari sottoposti ai parlanti: 
- il costrutto è assente nelle grammatiche di italiano sia tradizionali che recenti (come avete segnalato voi, il numerale è incompatibile con la def. di superlativo relativo), mentre è perfettamente normativa in inglese; 
- il costrutto è assente nella sintassi italiana antica (e ti ringrazio per aver segnalato l'occorrenza di inizio secolo, che ho citato nella mia tesi proprio perché va in clamorosa controtendenza rispetto a tutti i miei risultati!!); 
- il costrutto è presente in italiano neo-standard e in particolare a) esclusivamente nello scritto (mentre è del tutto assente nei corpora di italiano parlato) e b) nei testi giornalistici, specie in economia, politica, sport. 
Il questionario vuole analizzare la diffusione, comprensibilità, il giudizio di grammaticalità presso i parlanti, proprio perché il dato per cui è assente nel parlato mi sembra da verificare con dati più concreti e recenti rispetto ai corpora  (io lo sento dire spesso!). 
Appena avrò un quadro più completo non mancherò di darti ulteriori chiarimenti. Nel frattempo, se ti interessa e se posso avere la tua mail, ti spedisco il questionario così se hai un attimo di tempo e vuoi contribuire puoi compilarlo anche tu e fare parte del campione di informatori. 
Grazie!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

PaolaM.88 said:


> - il costrutto è presente in italiano neo-standard



Ciao,
Ci potresti anche dire cosa intendi per "italiano neo-standard"?


----------



## PaolaM.88

Certo, hai ragione, cerco di spiegarmi meglio: per italiano *neo-standard* si intende il fatto che negli ultimi anni lo standard, cioè l'italiano parlato dai parlati mediamente o molto colti, nonché dai mezzi di comunicazione, ha accolto dei tratti linguistici che fino a poco tempo prima erano considerati "errori" o quanto meno tipici dei registri "substandard", cioè del parlato informale o trascurato (dal punto di vista del registro) oppure dei parlanti regionali o poco colti.  Ci sono moltissimi esempi di costrutti, forme o realizzazioni un tempo considerate fuori dal canone e adesso invece accettate dalla maggior parte dei parlanti:
- le dislocazioni a destra  o sinistra: "la mela, la mangio" / "la mangio, la mela";
- frasi scisse: "è Maria che me l'ha detto";
- lui, lei, loro (al posto di egli etc) come pronome soggetto;
- il pronome "gli" anche per il dativo femminile; 
- la fissazione del clitico "ci" su alcuni verbi: averci, centrare ...
Questi sono solo pochi esempi, ce ne sono moltissimi; se ti interessa della bibliografia sull'argomento ne ho moltissima.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Io lo chiamerei "italiano sub-standard", visto il livello


----------

